# Cryptocoryne zukalii



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Finally - Cryptcoryne zukalii bloomed!










More on my blog.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations Ghazanfar! Wow, what a healthy looking plant.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Congratulations Ghazanfar! Wow, what a healthy looking plant.


Thanks Roy!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice spathe shape and color!! Congrats...


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice! That's a pretty sweet spathe!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, very nice! Can't wait to see it open. l haven't seen this spicier before. And it is Nice growth on that plant.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks! It was a nice flower - until I sliced it up


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Did I miss something, cause I didn't see the flower open?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Did I miss something, cause I didn't see the flower open?


There are pictures of the open spathe on his blog.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Saw it, thanks!


----------

